# booking thruway bus



## PetalumaLoco (May 27, 2010)

Can I book a trip that starts with a thruway bus online using AGR points? It says it can't complete the booking and to call AGR.


----------



## AlanB (May 27, 2010)

No you can't because the online system cannot handle connecting trains. Even though it's technically a bus, it's still considered a connecting train by the system and therefore cannot be booked online. It can only be done by phone.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2010)

Alan should have said "Yes, you can book it, but you need to book it by phone"!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a call. Going to SAC next month for a wedding, thought we'd stay overnite near the station and visit the RR museum the next day.


----------

